# Why does her tongue stick out?



## Krista

I've noticed lately, that the tip of Yoshi's tongue is always sticking out of her mouth. It looks so cute, but I'm wondering why she's started to do this. I think I noticed that it started around when she began teething, but I can't think of a reason for this. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ms_P

I don't know. Sandy does it too sometimes and she's definatly not teething, she's over 2 years old. It is cute though, and I always tell her


----------



## sesar_galvez

sometimes from tiredness or heat or even if they are thirsty
they are trying TO COOL DOWN>>


----------



## ~Jessie~

Rylie will stick out her tongue when she is deep in thought!


----------



## sesar_galvez

hahah thats funny..


----------



## Krista

sesar_galvez said:


> sometimes from tiredness or heat or even if they are thirsty
> they are trying TO COOL DOWN>>


No, she's not panting, just the tip is sticking out of her mouth, and she does it when she's cold, so I know that's not it. I just thought it was odd that she never did it before, now all of a sudden, she does it all the time ^_^

It's possible she does it when she's in deep thought. I noticed today that she was doing it really badly ... it was out so far. Then I tried to get her attention, and she startled, and shook her head, then it went back in. Like she was daydreaming and just snapped out of it, haha.


----------



## Yoshis Mom

Bella has just started to do this too. The other day, she was lying in bed on her back with the covers to her chest and the tip of her tongue was sticking out. This is with her eyes and mouth closed. It looks so cute, I must agree. I melted


----------



## foxywench

dodger does this too, no worries, the front teeth are sooo small that sometimes theres not enough of a "lip" for the tounge to rest against when there dazing, so the tounge will loll out of the mouth.


----------



## mini

If it is not panting, this can be due to the chihuahua's bite. The teeth might not close all the way, leaving a bit of a gap for the tongue to stick out. Without seeing her teeth, I can't tell. 
mini
(a newbie to the group. i promise to introduce myself asap )


----------



## princess_ella

i have no idea other than panting.Hi Foxywench haven't seen you on for a while sure do miss seeing your chis and suggestions.


----------



## Bijou

It can DEFINITELY be due to a bad bite. My vet said if their teeth are not there or not long enough that can cause the tongue to poke out.


----------



## Krista

Yeah, Yoshi's bite is perfect though. I think it's just sometimes when she's spacing out, her jaw goes a bit slack and her tongue sticks out. I just thought it was wierd that it started right when she was teething, and never happened before.


----------



## kenya

I have notice for a while that little Daisy sticks her tonge out when I get home from work. I think she is smiling at me, she gets really exited to see me. she even dances around. 
But that's the only time her little toinge is sticking out  I think is really cute


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr

minnie doesnt seem to stick her tounge out ill pay close attention to her and see if she does.lol


----------



## [email protected]

Elmo does this all the time! He never used to a a pup! It's the cutest thing in the world!! He seems to do it everytime he falls asleep!!


----------



## Emilyyy

I'm not sure why,
my my old cat used to do that.
I think it's adorable:]


----------

